# Augustine of Hippo: predestination is not opposed to preaching



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 14, 2020)

But they say that the “definition of predestination is opposed to the advantage of preaching,”—as if, indeed, it were opposed to the preaching of the apostle! Did not that teacher of the heathen so often, in faith and truth, both commend predestination, and not cease to preach the word of God?

Because he said, “It is God that worketh in you both to will and to do for His good pleasure,” did he not also exhort that we should both will and do what is pleasing to God? or because he said, “He who hath begun a good work in you shall carry it on even unto the day of Christ Jesus,” did he on that account cease to persuade men to begin and to persevere unto the end?

For the more, see Augustine of Hippo: predestination is not opposed to preaching.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

